# cheater breakers



## vans (Aug 18, 2009)

changing a panel out,inspection caught 6 double tapped cir's. after investigation i found 2-220 lines!!.....question..can i use cheater breakers in tandem to get 220....i know i cannot use 1 cheater(they share a phase) but is it legal to use 1/2 of one and 1/2 of another???im outa space and short on options


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

vans said:


> changing a panel out,inspection caught 6 double tapped cir's. after investigation i found 2-220 lines!!.....question..can i use cheater breakers in tandem to get 220....i know i cannot use 1 cheater(they share a phase) but is it legal to use 1/2 of one and 1/2 of another???im outa space and short on options


You bet, but most of the manufacturers are making their breakers so you can't get the handle ties on them to do that now. For instance, Square D's tandems used to have two handles side-by-side, and you could get handle ties on adjoining pairs if the breakers were on top of each other. Now, they're making their tandems with the handles stacked, and you can't get handle ties on them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> For instance, Square D's tandems used to have two handles side-by-side, and you could get handles on adjoining pairs if the breakers were on top of each other. Now, they're making their tandems with the handles stacked, and you can't get handle ties on them.


If I'm not mistaken, Sq. D has not made that style of tandems for quite some time now. I have only seen the side-by-side tandems in older installations. New...only the stacked.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Old:










New:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're backwards there.


----------



## vans (Aug 18, 2009)

i can get them tied up..but will it pass insp???


----------



## vans (Aug 18, 2009)

these are cutler hammer and they are side by side...and i can get them tied..leagal is the question.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Why cant you use a quad breaker for the 2 - 2pole circuits?


----------



## vans (Aug 18, 2009)

im outa room


----------



## vans (Aug 18, 2009)

idont believe they make a quad for cutler hammer BR type


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sq D makes a little white 'rolling pin" looking tie that is listed with QO breakers.

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

vans said:


> idont believe they make a quad for cutler hammer BR type


They certainly do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> They certainly do. :thumbsup:


yep...I agree...they are type 'BQ' for quads, had to get a few of them last year for a job to relocate the dryer and range to accomodate new circuits in a basement finish.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shado said:


> yep...I agree...they are type 'BQ' for quads, had to get a few of them last year for a job to relocate the dryer and range to accomodate new circuits in a basement finish.


...AND they're remarkably affordable in the BR line. For such an exotic looking breaker, they're not that much money. They're essentially the price of 4 breakers, which is pretty much what they are internally.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I think you're backwards there.


As I recall those old style tandems would only mount in top or bottom panel position (unless you break the plastic barriers in the panel)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> They certainly do. :thumbsup:


Used a 15/30/30/15 quad when I move my flat rate water tank to the panel


----------

